# It works for me !!!  cleaning bottles !!



## lblackvelvet (May 4, 2013)

I would like to share my process of cleaning my bottles,I know some of you will say that it doesn't work, But I have cleaned over 500 bottles  and it has been over 3 months now with no sign of staining inside. I am going to build a tumbler soon, but for those who cannot afford one, this is a fast and effective method of polishing up your bottles. All I know is my bottles look like new compared to the white staining they had.  It takes me about 1 hour to clean and polish a bottle to near new condition, I can't promise it will work on every bottle,but so far all mine look great. I wish I had of taken before pic's of my bottles, The next bottle I get with staining I will post before and after pic's for all to see. If anyone is interested please contact me @ lblackvelvet@yahoo.com, I will be glad to tell you how I clean my bottles. Again, this I am sure is not the same results as a tumbler, so please do not confuse the two.   good luck,   Kevin


----------



## cyberdigger (May 4, 2013)

Go right on ahead and post it, you'll learn as much about this method as anyone else.. []


----------



## epackage (May 5, 2013)

Well I spoke to Kevin, nice guy, and his cleaning method intrigues me. He gets a piece of fiberglass rod a couple of feet long, the kind you might use as marker or stake along your driveway, and he cuts it into manageable lengths depending on the size of the bottle he plans on cleaning. He then takes strips of cotton t-shirt or car shammy and tapes them to the end of the rod, he mixes up 4 or 5 teaspoons of automotive 'rubbing compound' with a cup of warm water and pours it into the bottle. 

 Then he puts the rod into a cordless drill and inserts it into the bottle and runs it at a speed that's not too fast and basically polishes the inside of the bottle, it may take 5 minutes, 15 minutes or maybe even a little longer, but his bottles come out very clean. He uses the fiberglass so as not to damage the bottle, instead of using a metal rod. He them takes another rod and tapes a few more pieces of shammy material to it and inserts it to dry the inside, I'll be trying this method myself this week, it does sound promising and makes sense to me.

 I'm glad I called and was able to let everyone know what he does for his collection, let me know how it works for any of you if you decide to try it...


----------



## RED Matthews (May 5, 2013)

For what it is worth.  Since 2009, I have collected copies of bottle cleaning tips and methods in my computer under a file name [Bottle Cleaning Methods].  Now I just added this one.  The process is varied - the goal is the same.  I have considered going the tumbler route but I have slowed down on my bottle quest, since I have gotten to old to keep up the quest.  Now I need to find people that will want pieces of special interest glass.  No hurry - but I need to start thinking that way.  
 This polishing method sounds interesting and I think I may try it on a couple problem bottles. Thank you.  RED Matthews


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 5, 2013)

Thanks Red, for the post, You can contact me thru e-mail or Jim has my phone # if you need to ask any questions.


----------



## mtfdfire22 (May 5, 2013)

coming from a person who works in the automotive field and uses all sorts of heavy cut rubbing compound........you wont harm glass with this method. The only thing you could do is generate a bunch of heat if you use a tool that is too fast. I have done this on many occasions to the outside and inside of bottles with excellent results using a 12000 RPM die grinder so I really doubt you will hurt it with a 750 RPM electric drill motor. It is a cheap easy way to clean a bottle with great results.


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 6, 2013)

Hello, Thank you for your input on the rubbing compound, would you share with me what type of tool you use to clean the inside of your bottle with?  Thanks    Kevin......


----------



## epackage (May 6, 2013)

Here are the pics of some of  Kevin's bottles, a few before and after shots, a few 'after only' with a little 'TIRE WET' used to polish the insides real nice, and the tolls...


----------



## epackage (May 6, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (May 6, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (May 6, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (May 6, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (May 6, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (May 6, 2013)

.


----------



## zecritr (May 6, 2013)

those look very cool all cleaned up 
 thanks for the pic's E thoe helped me put what was said together a bit better 
 Got to try that one


----------



## epackage (May 6, 2013)

Me too brother, me too!![]


----------



## splante (May 6, 2013)

very interesting will have to try it on a few bottles
 Iam postin one of my acl cleaning methods (that I got from this site)
 for the outside  good info thakns epackage and Thanks And Welcome iblackvelvet


> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Well I spoke to Kevin, nice guy,Â and his cleaning method intrigues me. He gets a piece of fiberglass rod a couple of feet long, the kind you might use as marker or stake along your driveway, and he cuts it into manageable lengths depending on the size of the bottle he plans on cleaning. He then takes strips of cotton t-shirt or car shammyÂ and tapes them to the end of the rod, he mixes up 4 or 5 teaspoons of automotive 'rubbing compound' with a cup of warm water and pours it into the bottle.
> 
> ...


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 6, 2013)

Thank you for the welcome Splante....... I have to give credit to epackage for his effort for posting the method and the pic's for me. As I said earlier, this method does work, It all depends on the compound you use and how long you clean the bottle. I am still experimenting . I know with the help of all the good people in this forum we will perfect this method or we will all just buy a tumbler!!!   Any questions please feel free to contact me anytime. Thanks Kevin....


----------



## T D (May 6, 2013)

Thanks for the pics and the explanation-  looks interesting.  But did I see something about TIRE WET ??  Uh, um ...


----------



## epackage (May 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: T D
> 
> Thanks for the pics and the explanation- looks interesting. But did I see something about TIRE WET ?? Uh, um ...


 I explained that to Kevin and he understood exactly where I was coming from TD...


----------



## T D (May 6, 2013)

And where is that?


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 6, 2013)

Hi there TD,  Yes I do sometimes put a drop or two in a bottle after cleaning to polish it up with a dry chamois till the bottle is dry inside with no oily residue what so ever. I do not sell my bottles and am not trying to hide anything. You don't have to use the tire shine if you choose not too!!  The cleaning method is what removes the staining. I have bought bottles people have sprayed varnish in to make them look better, I was able to remove it and let the bottles shine better with a simple cleaning. The Jersey Creme bottle in the pic. had no tire shine put in it, I worked for about an hour or so to get it to look like it does now. Some bottles with severe staining I have used a drop or two in. But I assure you that the bottle is dry inside. Thanks,  Kevin...


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 6, 2013)

Hi TD again, If you look at post # 46 you will see that this is an experimental process that I am working on.  "Epackage" has done nothing but try to help me help others. If you don't want to try this method that is your choice, but as I said the cleaning process is what works and I am not trying to push this on anybody!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 7, 2013)

All of these "new cleaning" methods end in a battle. It doesn't matter if they work or not. I have a unreal spectacular  bottle cleaning method,but I am not telling anyone I don't t need the stress[]


----------



## T D (May 7, 2013)

Hey Velvet, not trying to dog your method, I think you do have some good methods there.  The Tire Wet comment was in reference to multiple past posts on baby oil, vegetable oil, W D 40, spray silicone, polyurethane, or what ever else that is used to give a bottle that extra umphf.  If you start a thread on a cleaning method that is fine.  But adding some "slick" to a bottle is not cleaning it. At the end of the day, if you wash it off, the problem is still there.  I guess that this whole thing boils down to what "clean" really is.

 Now hear this- and this is what is most important-  Clean bottles to whatever extent you like.  Put whatever you want on the bottles to make them display the way YOU like them.


----------



## T D (May 7, 2013)

Oh yeah, And see what Rick said []


----------



## beendiggin (May 7, 2013)

As far as a simple cleaning method goes,  I have to say I like it and I'm going to give it a shot.  I dig a lot of sick bottles and I don't want to spend money tumbling every sick bottle I like.   I haven't tried any other home style methods yet other than shaking some bb s around in comet and water, so this should be interesting.    I'll post some pics when I get something cleaned up.


 I have also found that expressing your intentions online can be quite tricky sometimes.  Don't take it too personally if the words you type or read don't translate exactly right-it seems to happen with some regularity.    Nice job navigating the sometimes turbid waters of this forum especially on your maiden voyage.


 Thanks for the suggestion on how to clean with relative ease.


----------



## splante (May 7, 2013)

just wondering if you had any trial and error damage to any bottles?


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 7, 2013)

Hello Everyone, I will say I have to agree with Rick about all the stress that is involved in trying to help people clean there bottles more economically and at their own convenience. I guess what I am trying to say is that I am not sorry for posting the method I use to clean "MY" bottles, I hope this may encourage others to experiment with the basic method I posted. I am using a less expensive brand of rubbing compound in my bottles. I believe that if you invest in a professional compound and a polishing compound after the cleaning method the results will be very close to tumbling a bottle. I am going to invest in some "3M'' products for my next bottle, not to say I am dissatisfied with my current results but always room for improvement and reducing the time spent cleaning bottles. I cleaned a large 28 oz bottle tonight with severe staining and added one forth cup of play sand to my compound with better results in less cleaning time. NO TIRE WET ADDED !!!   bottle looks great !!!   That's why I sayI am going to buy some 3M products for my next bottle. To answer your question SPLANTE, no, I have not damaged any bottles so far!!!  I will recommend experimenting on a less expensive bottle first to see the results. I will update when I try the ''3M''  products on my next bottle.  Thanks and any questions please feel free to contact me.   Kevin....


----------



## cyberdigger (May 7, 2013)

Kevin, you are AOK in my book, good luck with the 3M products and keep us posted..!


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 7, 2013)

Hey Chuck,  Thanks a lot, I am trying to heal my wounds from getting beat up in here !!!   I have been trying not to worry about negative comments. You and Jim have been a great help to me and I have had several other members in here give positive comments and are willing to try my method of cleaning. Thanks to all in advance for trying it and I hope you will experiment and let everyone know your results.  Good Luck !!!!  Kevin......


----------



## zecritr (May 7, 2013)

thanks for the ideas K.
 gives me ideas also for a engraver for the smaller bottles


----------



## cyberdigger (May 7, 2013)

It's all cool, Kevin, don't waste any emotional energy on this place..! Some members are courteous and some are blunt, some are antagonistic and some are needy, some don't like this others don't like that, they're all trying to be helpful in their own way except for one or two trouble makers.. but at the end of the day, life goes on somehow.. []


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 7, 2013)

Thanks "Zecritr"  I hope this works as well for the people who try this as it has for me. Please try it on an old bottle and post the results. All I will get is satisfaction of offering this method to you. You should get the satisfaction of a very nice clean bottle to show off in your collection. Kepp me posted if you try this. Thanks.  Kevin....


----------



## T D (May 7, 2013)

I think a lot of this is directed toward me.  Velvet, check your inbox


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 7, 2013)

Hi TD,, My biggest concern is that "EPACKAGE"  has helped me and I don't want anyone in here giving him any crap for him helping me!!  Friends mean more to me than cleaning bottles !!!!!


----------



## epackage (May 7, 2013)

Don't worry about people giving me crap, I do it to them all the time..lol[]


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 7, 2013)

Hi Jim, I do worry about my friends catching crap over things that involve me. It seems people are letting up on me a little now. I sent you a pic. of a bottle I cleaned today with bad staining, I added a little play sand to my normal mix to see if my compound was not aggressive enough. It seemed to have better results. You can post if you want to, no tire wet in this bottle. Thanks a lot.  Kevin....


----------



## epackage (May 7, 2013)

No worries Kev, I'm the biggest PITA on the forum in many peoples eyes so it's all good, trust me. Here is the bottle that was done with a 1/4 cup of play sand and NO Tire Wet. I imagine some of the cutting and polishing oxides used by the tumbler folks would do the same type of thing but at a much greater cost....


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 7, 2013)

Thanks again "E"  I want people to know the tire wet is not what makes my bottles look good !!!!  I can't to try the 3M product on my next bottle, I believe i'm headed in the right direction here.    Kevin....


----------



## T D (May 7, 2013)

Dude, I just sent you an apology to your inbox and you still won't let it go.  I've got no problems with E.  you are wound a leeeetle tight.  Wow


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 7, 2013)

Hey TD, I sent you a e-mail a little while ago, I have no problems with you, I'm sorry you didn't see your e-mail before posting this. We are fine in my book !!!  I have no hard feeling towards anyone in here ! I sent it to your hot mail address , maybe you didn't get it yet? You and I are cool as far as I am concerned . Kevin........


----------



## zecritr (May 8, 2013)

What's play sand?


----------



## andy volkerts (May 8, 2013)

Sand box sand, clean sand in other words..........


----------



## T D (May 8, 2013)

Cool-  good deal . Thanks


----------



## zecritr (May 8, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 9, 2013)

Hello all,  Just an update !!!!   Purchased some "3M" super duty rubbing compound , Item # 05954 from a commercial paint store The results were about the same as before, It is easier to use due to it is in a liquid form. The cost is about $20.00 for 1 qt. bottle. Which will clean probably about 100 bottles. Just curious if anyone has tried this method yet ? If so? What were the results? Please let me know if you have tried this and have any comments or better ideas to add.  Thanks  Kevin.....


----------



## glassgopher721 (May 11, 2013)

I think I might give this a try. I dig a lot of foggy bottle from ash dumps. Hopefully this will work. By the way, I love the E. Wagner bottle. I dug my first Wagner a couple of weeks ago. It was the yellow/green one though.


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 11, 2013)

Hello, Glassgopher, 721,   As you probably already read my method is not as perfect as tumbling, But it works great for me. I cleaned 13 bottles for my employee yesterday and he was very happy with the results. Some really bad stained bottles require more than one cleaning to remove the staining. I have cleaned several of my bottles 4 or 5 times to get the results I wanted. It all depends on how clean you want to make them. I have over 500 bottles all look like new, as far as staining goes. Won't do much for case wear or scratches ect.........  Please contact me if you have any questions.  Thanks Kevin....


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 27, 2013)

It's a shame when you can clean a bottle and have such a hard time posting a picture, or resizing it !!!   This is just a test !!!!!


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 27, 2013)

Well That didn't work so well !!!!!  I made the pic less than 200 kb.  I'll try again !!!!


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 27, 2013)

WOW !! It's a little large, but it finally worked!!!  This bottle came from a burn pile, The first one I have had to clean. This is after several cleanings.


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 27, 2013)

These pic's are 185kb. guess i need to make smaller, any input would be helpful.  Thanks.   This bottle was real bad, cleaned it two times, was happy with results. Before cleaning.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 27, 2013)

try cropping it.


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 27, 2013)

After cleaning !!!   Thanks all !!  Hope all had a nice Holiday !!


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for the help, Do I do that after I resize it ?


----------



## epackage (May 27, 2013)

Kevin if you can reduce the bottle pic to 800-800 pixels tall then right click on it and then click edit in the dropdown window that should open it in PAINT. If it does click on FILE at the top left hand corner of the page, in the dropwdown window click SAVE AS, another prompt will say you already have this file saved do you want to continue, click yes and the file should be saved at a size you can post...


----------



## epackage (May 27, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (May 27, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (May 27, 2013)

.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 27, 2013)

Crop first, re-size if needed. Not the other way around.


----------



## epackage (May 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Crop first, re-size in needed. Not the other way around.


 Yes, we don't need or want to see your yard or the trees growing in it...[]


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 27, 2013)

Thanks to both of you for the help, I will try both methods to see if I can reduce the background. Jim my zip is 24572, forgot to e-mail you with it.


----------



## epackage (May 27, 2013)

OK, I'm gonna figure 9lbs just to be on the safe side, email me with the names of the ones that interest you.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 27, 2013)

Get Photo Shop--Bing bang boom re sized


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 27, 2013)

Thanks Rick, I will look into that !!!!!


----------



## 1Ogletree (May 28, 2013)

Hey there B Velvet! I have been going through this thread. I went out and picked up that 3M product today. When I get a chance I'm gonna try this. I haven't cut up any copper yet but I like what I see and I'm old and impressionable %^)


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 29, 2013)

Hello, This is Kevin, If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime. I have only added small amount of copper to one bottle, the rest were rubbing compound only. Some bottles took a few cleanings and others only one 5-10 minute cleaning. It seems to work better if you pre-soak the bottle with any house hold cleaner a day before cleaning.Good luck!!!


----------



## 1Ogletree (May 29, 2013)

OK well that's a good tip. how many strips do you tape to the rod and how long? Inquiring mines would like to know %^)


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 30, 2013)

Hello, I use a cotton material ( such as an old tee shirt ) I Have used as many as 5 strips about 1.5'' wide and about 10'' long. I have found that the more material inside the bottle , the better it cleans. Wet the cotton strips first, it is easier to get in the bottle. Blob tops are a little more difficult with that much material. You will just have to see what is easier for you. Don't expect a miracle, if you still have some staining repeat the process. I have added some play sand to a couple bottles to make the compound more aggressive on really bad bottles, just beware of the neck of the bottle where the tape is not to scratch the bottle if you add  sand.  I would start with your prized bottle first. I have only had minor scratches on two bottles from adding  a very aggressive coarse product as an experiment. The bottles were chipped and cracked and beyond saving and still looked 100% better than before.  Don't water the compound down much for bad stained bottles, light stained bottles, I re-use from previous bottle adding small amount of water. Drying the bottle is important to the finish product.  Good luck and let me know how this worked for you.  Kevin....


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 30, 2013)

Hello, I have read what I typed, I meant to say "not" to use your prized bottle as your first cleaning bottle !!!  Sorry about the typo!!!  Kevin...


----------



## cyberdigger (May 30, 2013)

Thank you for the update.. that could have led to some really bad situations.. lol


----------



## 1Ogletree (May 31, 2013)

Thanks Velvet! I gotta get to cutting up copper..


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 31, 2013)

Just finished cleaning this bottle I picked up yesterday for 2.00.  Now if I can get my picture correct !  I may need a newer version of paint, as mine has no crop option.


----------



## lblackvelvet (May 31, 2013)

Now I need to remove the white area.  Here is a Jersey bottle ya Jim.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jun 1, 2013)

Hello all, Just picked up a Lime-Cola from Portsmouth, Va.  No date on bottle, embossed #16 on bottom. Just finished cleaning, I know my pic's need help. I did some research on my puter, crop option not available. Going to add program soon. Anyone have any info on this bottle, As far as the Date, or if it was any part of Celery-Cola, or Taka-Kola ? Thanks Kevin...


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jun 1, 2013)

Same bottle after cleaning.  Thanks all !   Kevin...


----------



## epackage (Jun 1, 2013)

Lime Cola answers can be found in the soda section, those freaks[8D] know their shit when it comes to lime Cola, did you do exactly what the Bottle Rodent told you to do Kev?


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jun 1, 2013)

Hey Jim, What do you mean when you say did I do what the bottle rodent told me to do? My Pic's ?


----------



## epackage (Jun 1, 2013)

Page 5 Kevin...

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-609240/mpage-5/key-/tm.htm


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jun 1, 2013)

"OK" Now I know what you mean, I tried that, It will not work on my computer. I have to revise my windows xp to have the option to crop pictures. Been working hard to figure out why I can't crop, but can reduce the size. I will get it right soon.


----------



## epackage (Jun 1, 2013)

OK, if I can figure out another way I will. I'd really suggest downloading Irfanview, it makes cropping easy... http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi Jim, I downloaded that last night, It changed my home page to Google, which I hate !!!!   So if you have any more ideas, please let me know. I plan on adding a newer version of windows xp to allow me to have the crop option.  I am trying everything people tell me to do in here with no results. I did find a site today that explained to me that my version does not have the crop option.


----------



## epackage (Jun 1, 2013)

You should be able to go into preferences and change your homepage to whatever you want, it makes it very easy to crop using Irfanview. If anything else comes to mind I'll let you know


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jun 2, 2013)

trying this pic from Irfanview


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jun 2, 2013)

Try again !!!   FHJUYTRFGHJITRFGHJITGHJIUYTR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jun 2, 2013)

Last try !!!! Followed all instructions !!!!!!!!!


----------



## epackage (Jun 2, 2013)

Step by Step...


----------



## epackage (Jun 2, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Jun 2, 2013)

.


----------



## epackage (Jun 2, 2013)

.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks Jim I was clicking on "save as" in files, Instead of "save as original".  Here it goes again!!!!


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jun 2, 2013)

Well I'm gonna reduce the size to 112kb. to fit better in this forum.


----------



## epackage (Jun 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  lblackvelvet
> 
> Well I'm gonna reduce the size to 112kb. to fit better in this forum.


 Looks like you got it...


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jun 3, 2013)

Thank so much Jim for your patience and all others as well who have helped me. It would have been easier if I knew my version of windows xp did not have the crop option. Did you receive the bottle today ?    Thanks ,  Kevin.....


----------



## epackage (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes I did get it, thanks...


----------



## glassyeyed (Jun 6, 2013)

Good luck Kev, either way you're bound to run into someone not, very nice, is a polite way to put it. It's how this country became so divided/polarized. Good luck with dem bottles.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello members,   I am curious to know if anyone has tried this cleaning method ?  Thanks,   Kevin...


----------



## peejrey (Jul 10, 2013)

How did I miss this? Your method sir, is very intriguing, so say the least. I did a "batch" as recently as 3 weeks ago, no pics to show, sorry for that. I could go and take ictures of where the Hydrochloric Acid killed all the grass..that would be neat.. Anyway, I am going to try this as I have an old power drill in the shop. I'll need to get a couple fiber glass pols though, and some new shammies..But I'm still confused on the chemical compound you are using..What one referred to as "Tire wet"? You or someone else will need to explain the compound in more detail.
 I have a job at McDonald's now, so I don't have alot of time, as these 8 hour 5-1 shifts are kicking my a$$..I'll post more later, and thanks for joining our forum, and I'm glad you guys got all that sorted out..People will be people after all..
 Have a nice day all...
 _Preston


----------



## peejrey (Jul 10, 2013)

Odd it posted it twice...maybe the forums angry at me for not posting in so long...


----------



## epackage (Jul 11, 2013)

Good to see you stopping by my friend...


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello  Peejrey,  I sent you a PM  with my phone # to answer your questions.


----------



## JohnN (Jul 12, 2013)

I was following this topic, but I missed where the actual method was posted. I am very interested in trying this, and  I already have a few bottles in mind. I will be sure to post pictures when I do this.


----------



## chosi (Jul 13, 2013)

I tried this method.  Unfortunately, it doesn't help with cleaning the outside of the bottle, only the inside (unless I missed something?). 

 I didn't experiment too much, because I own a tumbler.  The only time I'd use this is on a damaged bottle that cannot be tumbled.  So I wasn't real motivated to make it work.

 In any case, attached is a photo of what I put into my hand-held drill.  The plastic rod I used was a turning rod used to adjust venetian blinds - I got this at my local hardware store.  It's not fiberglass, but it didn't break.  I used electrical tape to attach a peice of chamois cloth.  I used Turtle Wax rubbing compound mixed with warm water.

 I tried it on 2 bottles.  One had some staining, and it removed most of the staining.  It didn't do a very good job near the top of the bottle, but I suspect that I just needed to spend more time holding the spinning chamois near the top.  The 2nd bottle I tried was a sick-glass bottle, and I didn't see any noticable improvement.


----------



## chosi (Jul 13, 2013)

Here's a before/after photo, showing that the bottom of the bottle got cleaner, but the top stayed about the same


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello Chosi,   Thanks for the reply The plastic mini blind rod is a great addition, Im sure everyone has one of those laying around. I use 3 pieces of cotton or terry cloth to clean the bottle with, Haven't tried the chamois to clean with, Only dry the bottle after a hot water rinse. I use a 3M super duty deep cut rubbing compound, Yes it takes a little practice to get the neck as clean as the bottom two-thirds of the bottle. I have cleaned some bottles several times before getting the results I wanted. I am still trying different things. I have had to add some sand to a few bottles to give it more abrasion to the mixture if the stains don't come out after 2 cleanings. I usually can clean around 10 bottles and dry them in about one hour, So it does take some effort. I also use the compound on  the outside of the bottles using a medium bristle brush and non diluted rubbing compound. I use it on  ACL"S also to clean the painted labels, Just use it lightly!!! I posted this because this method does work very well for the bottles I have cleaned. The tire -wet helps with the bottles that have scratches inside or outside the bottle, Again I only use a couple drops and spin dry the inside of the bottle with a clean chamois,I also use some on the outside with a clean cloth and wipe it dry or set in the sun to dry. I don't leave a oily film inside or outside the bottle.  Thanks for trying this and posting your opinion.   Kevin....


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jul 13, 2013)

Here is a similar bottle that took me several times cleaning to remove the staining, And yes, Hutch and blob's are harder to clean due to the opening is smaller in diameter.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jul 26, 2013)

Hello,   Just finished cleaning a few bottles that I acquired from some forum members. Thanks Jim and Charlie for the nice bottles, They cleaned up real nice.


----------



## epackage (Jul 26, 2013)

Glad you like them, they look good... I have a bunch more, I'll try and get some pics together for ya in the not to distant future...[]


----------



## suzanne (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi, Black Velvet. You try to help people and they get up on their high horse over e-mail.   Now you wonder if it was a good idea to try to reach out to them because they seem too darn pig-headed to learn. 

 It's hard to get people to listen - let alone go out and purchase some materials and then actually take action.   It's hard to describe a process on demand and get all the information out there without forgetting details. Then you wonder if by some miracle someone actually read your post,  tried your method,  and screwed up their most favorite bottle because you (dumb-ass) left something out.  And if you don't happen to remember it in 5 minutes you can't edit your post.   Bottleheads wearing jack-boot's march in like storm troopers to stomp on your head.  

 One would think that posting the information once on the forum would be the best way to get it out there.

  Wrong.

 If you title your thread, "How to Clean Bottles,"  I can promise you it won't be long before someone else 
 posts a new thread titled, "How do you Clean Bottle's?"   Too lazy to even read what's already there.  Unbelievable.

 5 years ago I wrote a book about cleaning; actually I shake with sand to get the heavy clots of crap out and then use the same method as you do to polish the  insides.  I cut up a plastic clothes hanger though instead of fiberglass rod's, mainly because a lot of them are laying around.  Each one of my daughter's has more clothes in their wardrobe than I owned in my entire life.  

   The book cost about 4 dollars to make and shipping was usually around 7 dollar's so I was asking 14.00 - that way I made 3.00 and wasn't spending a lot of time putting stuff together for everyone in the world for free like an idiot.  Many forum members reacted with rage.  You would think I was asking for a million dollars.  I wish I could remember some of the names I was called, some of them were pretty clever. Bottle collecter's, by and large, seem to be pretty financially strapped. Very unfortunate.  I feel their pain.

 And as far as tire shine?  Who really gives a rat's hiney how you are displaying bottles at your residence.  Once I was asked to prove myself so a forum member sent me a broken bottle.  It did not go well.

 Then another member of the forum sent me a couple bottles to clean that he apparently retrieved from a large body of polluted water in a former industrial site. They were so bad that the first one I gave up on and the other took a lot of time and energy for a modest improvement.  He could have just used Tire Shine.  Sounds like your a motorhead, Mr. Black Velvet.  Anyway the second guy sent 14 bucks for a book so I sent him a free one but I am not sure if it helped him. I think the bottle's he was looking at fixing were pretty far gone.

 Half the trick of bottle cleaning is choosing the bottle's wisely.  What if you were a doctor and someone brought in a dying victim of gang violence with one foot in the grave and said, "Can you perfecty restore this man's former good health?" And then you have to explain that only Jesus can do that.  But if someone comes in with bronchitis you can fix that. It is the same way with bottles. You kind of have to learn how much you can realistically improve a bottle without losing mold seams and some embossing, cracking the bottle, resorting to coatings, etc.  That is if you don't have a magic tumbler which will take all of the work out of the process along with the mold seams and embossing.  (that's a joke, tumbler people, please don't hunt me down and kill me, I have a family)


----------



## lblackvelvet (Aug 16, 2013)

Hello Suzanne,
                        When I first posted this thread, I wondered if I should have just just kept my method to myself!!!  Even though it seemed to be a lot of drama, I ended up making quite a few new friends once I proved that I was '"not" trying to make any money off my idea. All I know is that I have over 600 very clean bottles and none were tumbled!!!!!  YES, It is a lot of work, But well  worth it to me!  If I have helped one person to improve their bottles condition? Well I feel that it was worth all the B.S. I clean 10-15 bottles every week and I have a collection that I am proud to show to anyone who doubts my method. It boils down to how bad you want  your bottles clean!!! I spend a lot of hours cleaning bottles, I can afford a tumbler if I choose,But 1500.00 will buy me a lot more bottles to add to my collection. Take care and Thanks,  
                                                                                                                   Kevin.....


----------



## reach44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I'll be trying this method very soon.  Sunday or Monday.  Will post pics.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello   Reach4thebottle,   If you have any questions, Feel free to send me a PM and I will give you my phone #.  This does work if you take the time it requires to get your bottles cleaned. Sometimes it takes several cleanings to remove all the staining. You can take a soft brush and use the compound on the outside of the bottle as well !! Good luck and e-mail me if you need any more info !    Kevin....


----------



## suzanne (Aug 21, 2013)

You said you made lot's of friend's once you proved you were not out to make money.  I believe you should make money.  You have a viable alternative  to tumbling - and tumbling cost's a lot.

 The thing is that in the beginning tumbler guy's would send you a helpful book about how to tumble your bottle's.  You think they sent it to you for free?  Maybe in a world where Super Man fly through the air like a speeding bullet.


----------



## suzanne (Aug 21, 2013)

One more thing.  If you take the time to look at the post's on this page, you are going to learn fast what over tumbling mean's.  Particularly sad, the Warner's with the irridescant colors.  Now it's just one more piece of garbage.  Tumbling guy's, you have your opinion and I realize your opinion rules
 because you pretend that you can clean a bottle with no work and preserve the original charactaristic's of the bottle.   I would never try to over step my bound's.  You came before I did so that make's you - whatever dude's.  If you can't clean a bottle, please don't ruin it for the next generation.  Many thank's.


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 21, 2013)

Why do you Have to keep this Negative Crap Up?.  You keep fanning the flames in hopes that anyone will bite!.Make your point and move on for Gods Sake!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## FitSandTic (Aug 21, 2013)

Sorry to tell you but tumbling bottles is not easy work. I agree you can over tumble bottles but not everybody does this. There are many guys who know how to clean bottles without ruining them. I may not be able to convince you because this is merely opinion but I have had very positive feedback by some collectors who have been doing the bottle collecting thing for many years. Greensboro show last year a gentleman commented on what a great job I did on my bottles. He was surprised when I told him I only had one bottle on my table that I had tumbled. When I asked him to pick it out he chose wrong. Many bottles I find only get tumbled on the inside as well so it does not mess with the outside of the bottle. This process by the way is essentially like tumbling a bottle you just use different equipment. Bottles usually get messed up when people start trying to remove scratches and I feel that it is a risky practice when trying to do that. I respect what you guys are trying to do and give people an alternative to tumbling. As far as helping someone try to learn how to tumble bottles, I am sure there are plenty of people on this site who would be more than happy to teach anyone how the process works. Kevin lives less than an hour from me and he is always welcome to come by and see how my tumbler works. Tumbled bottles are not for everyone and some people do not like them but the fact is there is not much you can do to keep people from tumbling bottles. People want there bottles as close to original state as they can get them and sometimes the only way to get them that way is by using a cleaning process whether it be Kevins process, acids, or tumbling. Stain unfortunately is not a value adding patina to most bottle collectors so if your going to collect bottles it is something that your going to deal with from time to time


----------



## T D (Aug 21, 2013)

Absolutely fantastic explanation.  And as far as tumbler advise, search this category and I guarantee there is plenty of free advise.


----------



## FitSandTic (Aug 21, 2013)

I just wanted to say one more thing pertaining to stain on bottles. Anytime you find or dig a bottle with a beautiful rainbow patina, then yes there is a stain that does add value to a bottle. I have had bottles of this type before and would never clean one. I read an article in Bottles and Extras one time and this type of stain was referred to as "natures tiffany" and should be considered prizes by collectors.


----------



## suzanne (Aug 22, 2013)

Attic Finds, I did not mean to give the impression that tumbling is bad.  I have seen some really good tumbled bottles.  I'll bet you are very good at it.  You said you had been doing it 10 year's.  Would it be possible for you to post some pictures of your work?  The more I read your correspondance the more interested I have become. 

  The first part of What I am going to say next is not directed at you.  

 Tumbling can not restore a bottle to it's original condition.  In fact, it dramatically alters the bottle forever by removing the top layer of glass along with any interesting textures and characteristics. The trick to cleaning is to leave as much original surface in good condition as possible.  People who are experienced tumblers can do that.

 As far as free advice on the forum,  if you look at what people put up 5 to 10 years ago , it wasn't very helpful.  Tumbler people all the time were advertising tumbling books, on the forum and elsewhere, but you had to pay for them.  They didn't just get on the forum and tell you exactly what to do, like people do now. In my opinion people who want to learn to use a tumbler should get a book and read it cover to cover before they even get started.  Just like with anything else.


----------



## suzanne (Aug 22, 2013)

Mr. Fred,  why don't you become a moderator, so that every 6 month's when i decide to do some posting you can delete me.


----------



## FitSandTic (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you Suzanne, I appreciate that and I also would like to let you know I am not trying to attack you. I am not resorting to name calling and I wish we could have this conversation face to face, so you could see my genuine intentions. I really do not use my tumbler much but my dad did put a bottle in the other night, if I get a chance I will post some pics when it is complete. One problem is I did not get pictures of the bottle before it was put in the tumbler though. I would like to ask you Suzanne how many bottles have you tumbled?


----------



## chosi (Aug 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: suzanne
> .... In fact, it dramatically alters the bottle forever by removing the top layer of glass along with any interesting textures and characteristics. The trick to cleaning is to leave as much original surface in good condition as possible. People who are experienced tumblers can do that.


 
 I'm currious - how thick do you imagine the layer of glass that gets removed is?


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 22, 2013)

Very miniscule, perhaps a quarter of a thousandth of an inch, unless you leave the bottle in too long. Most bottles will respond well in about threedays of tumbling with a medium grade cutter. If you have to leave a bottle in much longer than four days, it probably wasn't a good candidate for tumbling in the first place.  Proper tumbling should be regarded as CLEANING not restoring glass, no scratch removal, no chip smoothing, no etching removal. those items are considered bottle glass repairing, and in my opinion should not be considered cleaning.....


----------



## suzanne (Aug 23, 2013)

Attic finds, I don't really care about the before picture's, I was just wondering if you could post pictures of bottle's you've done.  I like pictures a lot.

 I have never tumbled a bottle.  I polish them.  I use a lot of ideas and stuff  borrowed from the auto body repair field.


----------



## FitSandTic (Aug 23, 2013)

Removing stain is cleaning. I was just curious to see if you had ever been around someone who had tumbled a bottle and maybe ruined it or maybe ruined one of your bottles. You seem to be very passionate on hating tumbled bottles and that's fine you are entitled to your feelings. The compound I use in my tumbler is used by many guys for polishing. I really do not get to aggressive with my tumbling. A lot of people think its the copper that cleans the bottle but its the powders we use that do it. As a matter of fact I have heard of guys using plastic shot to tumble before. I have never done it myself or seen it but I did read about it. I wish I could remember where. I read in one of your posts that you use tire shine after you are done cleaning or polishing your bottles. I think if you are going to keep your bottle that is fine, I mean its your bottle what do I care. Although if you decide to sell the bottle I feel you should let the buyer know that you have applied it. Most experienced collectors will spot it but we should take care of the new guys. I think the bottom line is basically whether it be a tumbler, dremmel tool, or any other tool that can be used to polish, clean or repair a bottle you just do not want people to get to crazy with it. I read Kevins process and it seems very interesting I need to meet up with him and watch him clean a bottle. You want to know what is funny about this whole post? I do not have one tumbled bottle in my collection, or if I do I did not do it. I  really do not use my tumbler much.


----------



## chosi (Aug 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: andy volkerts
> Very miniscule, perhaps a quarter of a thousandth of an inch, unless you leave the bottle in too long.


 The reason I brought it up is because I suspect some people out there beleive that tumbling removes a lot of glass.
 I recently tumbled a bottle that had a repaired lip, so I put some rubber-bands around the lip to prevent it from breaking off in the tumbler.   The rubber bands prevented part of the glass from being tumbled.

 You can see from the photo where the shiney (tumbled) portion meets the dull (un-tumbled) portion that was covered by the rubber band.  I put an arrow in the photo at that point.

 I can't see any visible sign of glass missing above the rubber band mark - so I agree with you Andy that it's a very miniscule amount of glass.
 At least that's the case with all the bottles I've ever tumbled.


----------



## chosi (Aug 23, 2013)

Before anyone asks...

 I wouldn't normally tumble a bottle with a broken lip, especially one with glass as sick as this one.
 The reason I tumbled it is because it's my only bottle with a "cigar-band" slug-plate, and I really wanted to show off the slug plate on my web site.  You couldn't see the slug-plate before I tumbled it.

 Here's a before photo:


----------



## chosi (Aug 23, 2013)

And here's the after photo:


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  chosi
> 
> Before anyone asks...
> 
> ...


 


 Interesting slug plate. Looks like they screwed up on text spacing and ended up not being able to fit WASHINGTON.
 This seems counterintuitive since they created a unique slug plate mold negating the whole reusability idea of the slug plate.
 Maybe the particular mold was near end of life and it didn't matter at that point?
 Nice job tumbling the cracked lip BTW.


----------



## suzanne (Aug 23, 2013)

Attic Find's, no one has ruined any of my bottle's by cleaning it but me, when I first started out.  

 The one and only thing i am trying to get across, and not to you, because I believe  you are a professional, is that old bottles have a surface texture and too many  wannabee's remove it with excess tumbling.  There are not so many of these beautiful old bottle's left in the world.  It would be good if they could be preserved.  

 Sara who didn't graduate high school but got a GED say's the sun is a star and someday it will turn in to a supernova and broil the world.  That would be the end of antic bottle's. Personally, I think fallout from nuclear reactors will kill us all first.  But for now, we sleep tight and worry not.


----------



## MIssissaugadigger (Sep 1, 2013)

Good job on the bottles. []


----------



## MNJars (Oct 20, 2013)

I decided to make an attempt at this method with a jar that I have.  It was already slightly damaged so I didn't care what happened to it, but it had significant haze to it.  I spent my entire drill battery and don't see any difference.  I'm using "Meguiar's Rubbing Compound".  The guy at the store told me not to do it because it would "destroy glass".  I see no difference, so what am I doing wrong?


----------



## timmy (Oct 20, 2013)

WOW! What a thread! Enjoyed it!


----------



## lblackvelvet (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello MNJARS,  I see the rubbing compound is clear coat safe!!!  Which tells me that it is not aggressive enough. That product is for removing lite swirls on an automotive finish. It is not much more than a wax. I use a 3m  "deep cut" compound and it really does work!  I have cleaned over 500 bottles and they still look like new. I have had to add some play sand to some sick bottles and clean them several times to get all the staining removed.  Please PM me if you want to call and I will help you further if you want too?  Thanks and I hope try a more aggressive compound and let us know the results.  Kevin...


----------



## MNJars (Oct 22, 2013)

Ok thanks - I was wondering about that "clear coat safe" statement.  I put some on my fingers and rubbed them together and felt absolutely no grit at all.  It looked and felt a lot like elmer's glue.  When I get around to it, I'll go find a bottle of something more aggressive.  I know a guy that works at 3M so I'll ask him to pick me up a bottle of deep cut stuff.

 Do you try to apply pressure to the sides of the bottle when the drill is on, or just let the fabric spin around in there?  The auto store had those polishing balls that would probably work pretty well since jars have a much wider mouth than bottles, but they are $25.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello MNJars, Yes I apply pressure to the sides, I use a small amount of water also to all the abrasives to cut the staining. It took me a couple bottles to figure out the correct mixture. I also run the drill forward and reverse to help clean the bottle. I have only cleaned a few jars, Bottles are more confined inside and take less effort due to less diameter. Please feel free to call me if you have any further questions.  Kevin..


----------



## willieboy (Nov 1, 2013)

Just a comment on my experience and kudos to Kevin.  Prior to biting the bullet and buying a tumbler, cannisters and material from the Jar Doctor, I experiemented like a lot of folks.  I had some minor success using an abrasives like fine sand, comet and DE used in pool filters with motion that varied from hand shaking, using a cannister turned by a slow speed drill and even a cannister turned with a modified lathe.  My success was less than something to brag about and inconsistent.  No where close to the sucess Kevin experienced.  There are 4 basic elements involved in the cleaning process (1) time, (2) abrasive material, (3) abrasive applicator and (4) motion.  The use of play sand, or fine plaster sand as an abrasive would be considered a very aggressive material.  Sucess with this grade of abrasive would be a shorter time of motion and perhaps eliminate the need for an abrasive applicator.  I suspect that an Aluminum oxide abrasive of 1200 to 1500 would be similar to what is found in the commercial rubbing compound found in auto part stores.  Abrassives this fine need some sort of applicator which is typically cut #10 or #12 copper wire and water if you tumble or a cloth on a fiberglass stick if you use Kevin's technique.  Kevin uses the same 4 elements as used in a typical tumbling process so it's no surprise he has experienced good results.  The shorter time period is the most amazing result to me.  My hat is off to him for finding another way to skin a cat and sharing it with us!


----------



## lblackvelvet (Nov 1, 2013)

Hello and thank you Willie !! I really like the way you broke it down and as you said TIME is the most important thing.  I have spent a lot of hours cleaning bottles when I could have put them in a tumbler and enjoyed my little time off work. I don't know how many people who have tried this? Not a lot of feed back in here. I have several people that live in Va. that I have showed this method too and they like the results they get as well.  I will probably build a tumbler some day just so I can enjoy some of my free time. I still experiment with different ways to clean bottles and have not found a better way for me yet! Thanks so much for your post, It makes it worth while to try to help anyone who wants to try this method. Kudos back @ ya!!   Kevin...


----------



## lblackvelvet (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello Members,      It was a nice day here today in Va. I decided to clean some new finds and post a couple pic's for those who are thinking about cleaning bottles as I do. Here are a few Acl's I added to my collection.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Nov 8, 2013)

Here are a few Blob's and two local sodas..


----------



## lblackvelvet (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello,    I cleaned my first salt water stained bottle today for a member, What a difference from the staining in Va. bottles!! A challenge to say the least. I cleaned it three times and removed about 90% of staining without pre-soaking the bottle. I have two more bottles soaking for a few days and will post a picture after I clean them. It took me about 30 minutes to get this bottle at 90 %. Thanks,  Kevin.       Before Picture


----------



## lblackvelvet (Nov 14, 2013)

After picture!


----------



## lblackvelvet (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello,    This is the second bottle I cleaned for Charlie.  This is the before picture of his nice Edward Maher bottle.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Nov 15, 2013)

The same bottle after two cleanings.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Nov 15, 2013)

Charlies 3rd. bottle I cleaned, This is a C.H. Wolcott nice bottle. This is a before picture!


----------



## lblackvelvet (Nov 15, 2013)

This is after 15 minutes of cleaning, Thanks..


----------



## sandchip (Nov 16, 2013)

Kevin, thanks for your selflessness in sharing what seems to be a good alternative to tumbling.  I look forward to trying it out sometime and may give you a holler for more details.  I'm curious about one thing however:  have you tried this method on non-cylindrical bottles yet?  Just wondering how squares, rectangles and ovals would fare.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Nov 16, 2013)

Hello Jimbo,       Yes I have tried this method on both square bottles and a couple Flasks. It took some adjustment to the length of cloth attached to the rod, I had to add about 5'' so the cloth could be forced into the corners. cylindrical bottles are much easier to clean using this method. Please feel free to contact me if you have any questions.  Thanks, Kevin...


----------



## PASodas (Nov 16, 2013)

Had to give this a try on some items destined for the "bargain bin" under the table.  Had some success with 3M 39002 as I was unable to locate the 05954 other than online so I added some Gojo with pumice hand cleaner.  These bottles were well stained and I spent no more than 15 minutes on each interior, exterior required a little more elbow grease . . .


----------



## PASodas (Nov 16, 2013)

Not yet ready for display but heading in right direction . . .


----------



## PASodas (Nov 16, 2013)

Here's another...


----------



## PASodas (Nov 16, 2013)

. . .


----------



## PASodas (Nov 16, 2013)

base . . .


----------



## PASodas (Nov 16, 2013)

and another . . .


----------



## PASodas (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm anxious for the more aggressive 3M compound, still experimenting with cloth lengths . . .


----------



## lblackvelvet (Nov 16, 2013)

Hello PA.Sodas,      I see you have some good results!  It takes me several cleanings with bottles that stained. I usually have to add play sand to my compound to make it more aggressive.  If you have any questions? Please PM me and I will Call you .  Good luck!!   Kevin....


----------



## PASodas (Nov 17, 2013)

I added a tablespoon of playsand to the mix and achieved slightly better results on the interior however the exterior is a different story.  I was intrigued enough to start working with some better bottles.  I apologize I'm doing all my work in the basement and garage neither of which have windows that are photo friendly . . .


----------



## PASodas (Nov 17, 2013)

This one had interior stain only and came out great as I don't need a window to show the results.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Nov 17, 2013)

Hello Jeff,    Your bottles look great, Looks like you are figuring it out. It took me several bottles and a lot of experimenting with different products. This does not work 100% for every bottle, But it works on most bottles that I have. Keep playing around with different things and share results with me if you find a better idea.  Thanks,  Kevin..


----------



## jblaylock (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice method Kevin.  I once was a car detailer and I've often thought that using car methods may work on my bottles too, but never tried it. I will say 3M makes some of the best compounds, period.  As you've seen, they are made for paint, not glass, so even the toughest compound will likely need sand.  Also, like with car paint, you should try stepping down in the compound 3-4 times.  Example, use the heavy stuff with sand, then just the heavy, then another go with a medium compound, and then a light compound.  This may really make one shine, worth a try. A thought on the exterior.  If you could figure out a safe way to hold a bottle in a clamp/vice, and use a high speed polisher with compound, you may be able to get similar results on the outside....though it would be a lot of work.


----------



## ACLbottles (Nov 25, 2013)

I hope to try this method soon, I've got almost all the supplies. I have some 3m ordinary rubbing compound, will that work or should I get the super duty?


----------



## lblackvelvet (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello ACL.                 It all depends on how bad your bottles are stained. You can try what you have to see what results you get. You can add a little (clean) play sand to your compound to make it more aggressive if you need to. I just purchased some new 3-M compound  called "perfect-it  3000'' I don't feel the results were as good as the superduty. The new compound was about $50.00 as opposed to $22.00 for the super duty. I have found a new 3M compound for glass polishing, claims it removes scratches, stains,and polishes at the same time. The cost is about $100.00 plus shipping. I found it on e-bay, cannot find it local, It comes from the U.K. Please let me know if you have anymore questions, Thanks and good luck                                                                                                                                                         Kevin...


----------



## ACLbottles (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey Kevin I sent you a PM.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello Jonathan,    I returned your PM.


----------



## PoisonBottleGuy (Dec 5, 2013)

*Re:  RE: It works for me !!!  cleaning bottles !!*



			
				epackage said:
			
		

> Me too brother, me too!![]


Likewise.  More of a visual guy..


----------

